# How would I join this desk with removable legs?



## scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

I foresee myself moving at least one to two times in the next year. I'm building the desk pictured below. I previously had the desk but a vicious girlfriend made sure the desk didn't hold up. I figure, why not just make it this time out of real wood. So, my problem comes across when you look at the size. The desktop is too big to fit through a door when assembled so I'm curious if you guys could help me to figure out how to assemble the desk while still having the option of taking the legs off to move it. Thanks ahead for any advice you can give me!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Hinge the ends to the back panel. Use dry dowels on top of the ends and the back panel. Press top on to fit...pull off to fold the ends in.













 







.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

You can buy those same fasteners that places like IKEA use at big orange and big blue or order them on line.

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

Amazon.com: Amico Furniture Panel Connector 0.44" Dia Cam Fittings + Dowels + Pre-inserted Nuts 5 Sets: Home Improvement


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Quick connect fittings. Assuming you do not mind seeing the screw heads in the top.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Hardware/page.aspx?p=45375&cat=3,41306

Large head bolts (G) installed from the top into the cross dowels (C) in the side will be very strong. If you drill for the cross dowel from the inside this would not be seen on the outside.


----------



## Quillman (Dec 30, 2012)

".........ahead for any advice you can give"
********************************************
Used some experimental joinery here.
Then those memebers with dovetail tenons were cross doweled and bolted
right though the transitional element.
The later allows the thing to be re-assembled.
Jig is used to find the cross dowel intersect.


----------



## Doghouse (Mar 2, 2013)

The free plans on this page provide a way to mount the legs so they can be easily disassembled. You could adopt a similar design to mount the front panel too.

http://bobsplans.com/MorePlans/ComputerDeskPlans.htm

The plans are in pdf format, just click the download button and your browser should open the plans file.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pennine Joinery (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the first hinged idea, it will look much better


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Move the sides in a few inches.
Blind dovetail slot the privacy panel piece down into the sides. Loose enough that it slides easily. 
Dovetail slot the top onto the top edges of the sides. 

I've made exactly what I just described several times over the years, and when the dovetails are just 1/4" into each piece little strength is lost and the hardwood is free to expand/contract while remaining flat. 

4D


----------



## windygorge (Feb 20, 2013)

Like cabinetman said. But if you don't like the dowels ,and, so you can pick it up to move around, use KD fittings on the top


----------

